# Vetassess Biotechnologist/ Life Scientist



## Mekala M (May 27, 2020)

I would like to know if anyone has received a positive outcome as a biotechnologist/life scientist with a working as a lab technician/analyst in Pathology Laboratory. I have a degree in Biotechnology and i have been working in a pathology laboratory for the past year and i not sure if i can count this experience. Any Suggestions Welcome.


----------



## Ganeshayyanki (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi 
I got received positive outcome in life scientist nec with Vetssases in feb. I can help you out if you need any help.

Ganesh


----------



## Mhk86 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi there. Congratulations on getting positive outcome. If you could share ur job duties mentioned in reference letter, that would be of great help as I am in process of preparing documents to be submitted to vetassess. Also, have they contacted ur manager or supervisor???if yes,what sort of questions they ask


----------



## Ganeshayyanki (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks,
They haven’t contacted my manager but my documentation, publication and contracts are pretty strong. Btw I applied for priority and got assessed in 7 days. 

Pls drop ur email so, I can share my job responsibilities


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Mekala M said:


> I would like to know if anyone has received a positive outcome as a biotechnologist/life scientist with a working as a lab technician/analyst in Pathology Laboratory. I have a degree in Biotechnology and i have been working in a pathology laboratory for the past year and i not sure if i can count this experience. Any Suggestions Welcome.


Actually, medical laboratory scientist 234611 seems to be more a suitable job code for Pathwest Lab staff. Have you looked into it?


----------



## Mekala M (May 27, 2020)

Ganeshayyanki said:


> Hi
> I got received positive outcome in life scientist nec with Vetssases in feb. I can help you out if you need any help.
> 
> Ganesh


Hello 
That would be great! Please drop in your email ID so i can get in touch with you.

Regards
Mekala M


----------



## Mekala M (May 27, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> Actually, medical laboratory scientist 234611 seems to be more a suitable job code for Pathwest Lab staff. Have you looked into it?


Hi

I did an engineering degree with no anatomy so i wouldn't be eligible to sit for the exam even. So i am just looking into other options.

Regards
Mekala M


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Mekala M said:


> Hi
> 
> I did an engineering degree with no anatomy so i wouldn't be eligible to sit for the exam even. So i am just looking into other options.
> 
> ...


I see. From my experience, I feel like Vetassess is more willing to give positive results to a more research-oriented type of life scientist job. Just be careful in your wording. 

Cheers,


----------



## Mekala M (May 27, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> I see. From my experience, I feel like Vetassess is more willing to give positive results to a more research-oriented type of life scientist job. Just be careful in your wording.
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah, which is why i am not really sure if i ll be assessed positively. Just looking at all options. Thank you so much for the response.I really appreciate it


----------



## SunnyBio (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi all,

I am going to apply for a PR - have to get a skill check from VETASSESS. I have a MSc in Biotechnology and a BSc in Biochemistry and Zoology (double major). I am working in Research position in the University Sector at the present. Should I apply for Life Science or Biotechnology VETASSESS?

Please advise as there is not enough information on the website on Biotechnology.
For Life Science General, I was able to find this, which is similar to my job; however my degree is not in 'Life Sciences' ie. it doesn't say life science anywhere, so I am confused what to do. Will Biotechnology + Zoology + Biochemistry all count as Life Science relevant?



> designing and conducting experiments, making observations and measurements, researching information, analysing data, preparing or supervising the preparation of laboratory reports and scientific papers, presenting findings at scientific meetings and conferences, and supervising the work of staff
> studying the forms and structures of bodily organs and tissues by systematic observation, dissection and microscopic examination
> investigating the chemical structure and function of living cells and their isolated components, organs and tissues in humans, animals, plants, and micro-organisms
> examining micro-organisms, such as bacteria, fungi, yeast and their enzymes, and using the knowledge gained to create and develop new, and improve existing, products, materials and processes
> ...


Can anyone with successful outcome in life sciences or biotechnology give me advice for the job descriptions? <SNIP>

Thank you very much.


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

SunnyBio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to apply for a PR - have to get a skill check from VETASSESS. I have a MSc in Biotechnology and a BSc in Biochemistry and Zoology (double major). I am working in Research position in the University Sector at the present. Should I apply for Life Science or Biotechnology VETASSESS?
> 
> ...


Hi

I have a 482 and currently going through a 186 for Biotechnologist - ANZSCO 234514. The below is what your previous employment statement of services should include or be based around. I know that they are very strict with what your role is and past experiences and how they relate to the ANZSCO code.


Studies the anatomy, physiology and characteristics of living organisms and isolated biological molecules, and develops new materials for applying to a range of purposes.
https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/234514.php


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

SunnyBio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to apply for a PR - have to get a skill check from VETASSESS. I have a MSc in Biotechnology and a BSc in Biochemistry and Zoology (double major). I am working in Research position in the University Sector at the present. Should I apply for Life Science or Biotechnology VETASSESS?
> 
> ...


Did you mean your Master degree does not say anything as life scientist? or does it say biotechnology? That sounds a bit weird but besides your degree certificate, you are required to submit your academic transcript which would show a lot of highly relevant subjects. 

In terms of Biotechnologist/life scientist, essentially these two terminologies are interchangeable. I would definitely advise you do life scientist which is currently on the medium and long term occupation list which means you have more visa options later down the track. Have a think about what visa you are going to apply and decide. 

Cheers,


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

garryheaney said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 482 and currently going through a 186 for Biotechnologist - ANZSCO 234514. The below is what your previous employment statement of services should include or be based around. I know that they are very strict with what your role is and past experiences and how they relate to the ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Did you mean your Master degree does not say anything as life scientist? or does it say biotechnology? That sounds a bit weird but besides your degree certificate, you are required to submit your academic transcript which would show a lot of highly relevant subjects.
> 
> In terms of Biotechnologist/life scientist, essentially these two terminologies are interchangeable. I would definitely advise you do life scientist which is currently on the medium and long term occupation list which means you have more visa options later down the track. Have a think about what visa you are going to apply and decide.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Jenny

So I was assessed as a Biotechnologist (I've still got another 18 months on it before it expires). And then did an assessment for a lab tech in September last year in the hope that I could try for a 190. Then Covid happened and borders closed to overseas. I can look at a GTI but my concern is no PhD (I'm Msc) and I don't have the most amazing publication record, but I'll work on all that this year.

So, from what you were saying above. Is an assessment as a Life Scientist better than a Biotechnologist? I know it's impossible to tell but what is your feeling towards which may have a higher chance of invite? And, once you're assessed by Vetassess as a Biotechnologist, can you out in another assessment as a Life Scientist gen?

Thanks!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Ash_21 said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> So I was assessed as a Biotechnologist (I've still got another 18 months on it before it expires). And then did an assessment for a lab tech in September last year in the hope that I could try for a 190. Then Covid happened and borders closed to overseas. I can look at a GTI but my concern is no PhD (I'm Msc) and I don't have the most amazing publication record, but I'll work on all that this year.
> 
> ...


These two occupations are very similar so I don't think there is any difference in terms of 190 invites. You can be assessed as biotechnologist and life scientist by two separate applications to Vetassess. They are not mutually exclusive. I don't think GTI is a good option as it states you are required to earn more than 149K a year in Australia I don't any life scientist who is not a professor or owns his own lab can achieve that.


----------



## SunnyBio (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi all,

Thanks very much for your responses.



garryheaney said:


> Studies the anatomy, physiology and characteristics of living organisms and isolated biological molecules, and develops new materials for applying to a range of purposes.
> Biotechnologist - ANZSCO 234514 | Acacia | Immigration Australia


This is where I got the description for Life Scientist from (as quoted in my original post). However, the Biotechnologist description is only one sentence which is very little information to make a judgement. 

I have copy pasted the description for Life Scientist. Bolded are the points that are covered by my job. 


*designing and conducting experiments, making observations and measurements, researching information, analysing data, preparing or supervising the preparation of laboratory reports and scientific papers, presenting findings at scientific meetings and conferences*, and supervising the work of staff
*studying the forms and structures of bodily organs and tissues by systematic observation, dissection and microscopic examination*
*investigating the chemical structure and function of living cells and their isolated components, organs and tissues in humans, animals, plants, and micro-organisms*
*examining micro-organisms, such as bacteria, fungi, yeast and their enzymes, and using the knowledge gained to create and develop new, and improve existing, products, materials and processes*
investigating the effects of environmental factors, such as rainfall, temperature, sunlight, soil, topography and disease, on plant growth
planning and undertaking experiments to study, measure and understand marine animals and plants
*studying the growth and characteristics of micro-organisms, such as bacteria, algae and fungi, and the effects they have on plants, animals and humans to develop medical, veterinary, industrial, environmental and other practical applications*
*investigating the interrelationships between animals in their natural surroundings, in captivity and in laboratories* 



JennyWang said:


> Did you mean your Master degree does not say anything as life scientist? or does it say biotechnology? That sounds a bit weird but besides your degree certificate, you are required to submit your academic transcript which would show a lot of highly relevant subjects.
> 
> In terms of Biotechnologist/life scientist, essentially these two terminologies are interchangeable. I would definitely advise you do life scientist which is currently on the medium and long term occupation list which means you have more visa options later down the track. Have a think about what visa you are going to apply and decide.


Hi Jenny. My bachelor degree is Bachelor of Science in Zoology and Biochemistry and my masters degree is a Master of Science in Biotechnology. I meant to say that there is no mention of "life science" verbatim in the title of my degrees. 

The VETASSESS website makes a note to say that you should only apply for Life Science (general) if another specific category does not cover your job. But I don't know if biotechnology covers my job, since VETASSESS has no list of criteria for what falls under the role of Biotechnologist. I would be okay to apply for Life Scientist but I was worried about being penalized for not having a titled degree in "Life Science" as a title on my degree, if that makes sense.

I am applying for the 189 visa (skilled independent visa - point tested stream). Please let me know what you think.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

SunnyBio said:


> Hi Jenny. My bachelor degree is Bachelor of Science in Zoology and Biochemistry and my masters degree is a Master of Science in Biotechnology. I meant to say that there is no mention of "life science" verbatim in the title of my degrees.
> 
> The VETASSESS website makes a note to say that you should only apply for Life Science (general) if another specific category does not cover your job. But I don't know if biotechnology covers my job, since VETASSESS has no list of criteria for what falls under the role of Biotechnologist. I would be okay to apply for Life Scientist but I was worried about being penalized for not having a titled degree in "Life Science" as a title on my degree, if that makes sense.
> 
> I am applying for the 189 visa (skilled independent visa - point tested stream). Please let me know what you think.


Both occupations are listed in the MLTSL list hence you could apply for either to be eligible to apply for 189. You won't get penalized for a failed application, just wasted money and time. I know Vetassess said that you should choose specific category but let me tell you they are not very strict (and I don't think they understand what we do). You might be safer applying for biotechnologist but I would say life scientist general is more likely to stay longer on the occupation list. Looking at the current trend, you might need 2-3 years before getting 189 sorted so I would suggest you go for life scientist general.


----------



## SunnyBio (Jan 17, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> Both occupations are listed in the MLTSL list hence you could apply for either to be eligible to apply for 189. You won't get penalized for a failed application, just wasted money and time. I know Vetassess said that you should choose specific category but let me tell you they are not very strict (and I don't think they understand what we do). You might be safer applying for biotechnologist but I would say life scientist general is more likely to stay longer on the occupation list. Looking at the current trend, you might need 2-3 years before getting 189 sorted so I would suggest you go for life scientist general.


Thank you very much Jenny. Could I ask you a few questions about the VETASSESS application?
Do I have to list all the jobs I have held, even casual jobs, or just the jobs in the field being assessed? What about casual jobs in the field being assessed? I worked as an biology RA on a casual basis, on and off for a year.
Do you have any advice on how to write up the application to show that you fit the nominated occupation of life scientist? Ie. important things to cover in the CV and statement of service etc. Would you be able to email me your statements so I can get an idea (no personal details of course) and follow that template? 
Thank you.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

SunnyBio said:


> Thank you very much Jenny. Could I ask you a few questions about the VETASSESS application?
> Do I have to list all the jobs I have held, even casual jobs, or just the jobs in the field being assessed? What about casual jobs in the field being assessed? I worked as an biology RA on a casual basis, on and off for a year.
> Do you have any advice on how to write up the application to show that you fit the nominated occupation of life scientist? Ie. important things to cover in the CV and statement of service etc. Would you be able to email me your statements so I can get an idea (no personal details of course) and follow that template?
> Thank you.


Only job you do for more than 20hrs/wk could be assessed. 
For the job description, I only listed dot points detailing the projects, tasks, and experiments I was running, paper and manuscript I was writing, presentations I was organising, which filled 1 page. Some ppl said you need to provide a lot of details with multiple pages of these but I didn't. I guess it depends on you. If your job is highly relevant anyways, it doesn't matter.


----------



## SunnyBio (Jan 17, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> Only job you do for more than 20hrs/wk could be assessed.
> For the job description, I only listed dot points detailing the projects, tasks, and experiments I was running, paper and manuscript I was writing, presentations I was organising, which filled 1 page. Some ppl said you need to provide a lot of details with multiple pages of these but I didn't. I guess it depends on you. If your job is highly relevant anyways, it doesn't matter.


I see, thank you. What made you to choose Life Scientist (nec) over Life Scientist (general)?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

SunnyBio said:


> I see, thank you. What made you to choose Life Scientist (nec) over Life Scientist (general)?


My agent's suggestion. My job is human translational research like studying serum markers for disease progression. Therefore it is not exactly what Life Scientist general describes.


----------



## chhetri.rojina (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi,
I have a degree in biotechnology, however i work in pathology lab as a scientist and my duties match more with life scientist under vetassess. Can i do my skill assessment under life scientist irrespective of my academic background? Please help me decide.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

chhetri.rojina said:


> Hi,
> I have a degree in biotechnology, however i work in pathology lab as a scientist and my duties match more with life scientist under vetassess. Can i do my skill assessment under life scientist irrespective of my academic background? Please help me decide.


If you work in a pathology lab, you may be eligible for this category "ANZSCO 234611 Medical laboratory scientist" which is assessed by Australian Institute of Medical and Clinical Scientists.


----------



## chhetri.rojina (Jul 2, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> If you work in a pathology lab, you may be eligible for this category "ANZSCO 234611 Medical laboratory scientist" which is assessed by Australian Institute of Medical and Clinical Scientists.


Hi Jenny,
Many thanks for replying me. Yes, i did view about Medical Lab Scientist but it requires atleast 2 years of experience and the units covered by my degree in biotechnology do not meet the criteria fully due to which i cant apply under this. That is why i was trying to know if i can go via life scientist. What would you suggest under this circumstances? I would really appreciate your comment. Thank you


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

chhetri.rojina said:


> Hi Jenny,
> Many thanks for replying me. Yes, i did view about Medical Lab Scientist but it requires atleast 2 years of experience and the units covered by my degree in biotechnology do not meet the criteria fully due to which i cant apply under this. That is why i was trying to know if i can go via life scientist. What would you suggest under this circumstances? I would really appreciate your comment. Thank you


It will be a bit tricky then. What do you do in the pathology lab? do you process blood/urine/biopsy sample and produce results? or do you do research projects?


----------



## chhetri.rojina (Jul 2, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> It will be a bit tricky then. What do you do in the pathology lab? do you process blood/urine/biopsy sample and produce results? or do you do research projects?


I process swabs, urine, feces and thin preps and perform PCR tests for the results and make reports for the same. No research involved. So, i was wondering how to justify my work under vetassess and from which category. Thank you for your time and insights.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

chhetri.rojina said:


> I process swabs, urine, feces and thin preps and perform PCR tests for the results and make reports for the same. No research involved. So, i was wondering how to justify my work under vetassess and from which category. Thank you for your time and insights.


Your biotechnology qualification would not be a big problem for Vetassess to assess you as a life scientist, it is your job description that I think may not be suitable. Maybe try life scientist nec and emphasize on your lab work side instead of reporting, etc.


----------



## chhetri.rojina (Jul 2, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> Your biotechnology qualification would not be a big problem for Vetassess to assess you as a life scientist, it is your job description that I think may not be suitable. Maybe try life scientist nec and emphasize on your lab work side instead of reporting, etc.


Hi Jenny,
If i go through life scientist nec do i have to describe every lab task in detail like bullet points with paragraph of description for each? So, is it better for me to explain the different types of lab work i do and mention less about making reports or results?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

chhetri.rojina said:


> Hi Jenny,
> If i go through life scientist nec do i have to describe every lab task in detail like bullet points with paragraph of description for each? So, is it better for me to explain the different types of lab work i do and mention less about making reports or results?


Yes. I did bullet points in my job description and it was only 1 page. I have a couple of different research projects so it is easier for me to put titles and paragraphs to describe them.


----------



## Surekhs (Nov 14, 2021)

Ganeshayyanki said:


> Thanks,
> They haven’t contacted my manager but my documentation, publication and contracts are pretty strong. Btw I applied for priority and got assessed in 7 days.
> 
> Pls drop ur email so, I can share my job responsibilities


Hi iam applying for biochemist position iam confused with roles & responsibilities.Iam working as a clinical biochemist.
Performing complete biochemistry, pathology , analysis of biomarkers in body fluids. Can i opt for biochemistry


----------



## Sajjadkhan927 (9 mo ago)

Ganeshayyanki said:


> Hi
> I got received positive outcome in life scientist nec with Vetssases in feb. I can help you out if you need any help.
> 
> Ganesh


Hi! Can you help me with biotechnology assessment! I also have the same credentials but unsure how to process it. Thanks


----------



## jeevanmainali (6 mo ago)

Hi All, i have completed masters biotechology course overseas 2 years and 3 years of mircobiology bachelors. I am planning to migrate to australia so wanted to apply for skill assessment. The VETSAS does not mention if overseas qualification can be assessed. Does anyone know if i am eligible to apply?


----------



## ML10 (27 d ago)

Hi all, I have a degree in Biomedical Science and have been working in a protein purification lab for close to 2 years (In April 2023). I am debating whether to get my current job assessed as the biotechnologist occupation (ANZSCO 234514) as my current job does not do any research work and does not study proteins of interest, but I help other research labs and industry partners to purify their proteins of interest under my lab manager's supervision. Please advise, thank you!


----------

